# Sticky Hardwood Floor Stain after 5 days



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

As you have already found out, not following instructions and guidelines leads to an unsatisfactory result.

That stuff is on the can for a reason
try putting a fan on your stain but im thinking it needs a good wiping


----------



## TheFloorGuy (May 21, 2009)

You shouldn't need to wipe stain off. But that ofcourse depends on the process/prepping you did when you applied it. Stain should never take that long to dry.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

stain was pobably to thickly put on. run some fans and dehumidifier. Your prolly gonna have to buff off what hasnt already dried. use an oil based poly to seal everything. Waterbased poly will cause problems with this stain.

you can move tables/chairs in after 5 days. DO NOT put any rugs or anything that prevents air circuting over the floors for 3-4 weeks. The poly needs time to cure. 

If say a rug is put down withing 1 week. If you take that rug up in 3 months there is gonna a noticable dark area showing where the rug was. The rest of the floor will be lighter due to curing and UV lights

good luck


----------



## floortrends (May 25, 2009)

I ALWAYS wipe my stain off. Otherwise there is potential for bonding issues.


----------

